# How do I get the resin out of my bowl?



## flight175 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey, I wanna get my resin out of my bowl that's clogged up in there. I have a glass bowl. How do I get it out and still be able to smoke the resin when its out? thx for the help


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 19, 2006)

It's not resin.
It's tar, a by-product of the combustion process.
Some people scape it out using a paperclip etc., some soak the bowl overnight in iso alcohol, evaporate the alcohol and smoke what's left over (shudder).
But there is very little left in that tar to get you high.  It will get you as high as cheap-o schwag or leaf and tastes _terrible._


----------



## A.K. (Jul 20, 2006)

scrape the bowl then use a pipe cleaner to clean in the tube


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 20, 2006)

flight175 said:
			
		

> Hey, I wanna get my resin out of my bowl that's clogged up in there. I have a glass bowl. How do I get it out and still be able to smoke the resin when its out? thx for the help


*Whats up flight175. I myself use 91% ISO alcohol to clean my bongs and pipes. Just take a bowl and fill it with the alcohol and put your pipe in it and let it sit. Take a poker or something to get whats left out. You can let the alcohol evaporate and smoke whats left. *


----------

